# Murlough Bay - Newcastle - Co.Down



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

I was down at Murlough Bay this morning for an hour or two with the camera, i took 288 pics in the time i was there and heres a few of what i got.....

*1*









*2*









*3*









*4*









All comments welcome.


----------



## 94Luke (Mar 8, 2008)

nice pics, that last one is a peach!


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice collection. I think number 3 needs a focus point and maybe, just maybe number 4 could do with a slightly different crop. Might be nice for the land in the distance to meet the land in the foreground. If that makes sense.

Great colours in it though.

One question for you,  If you take 288 pictures how many 'keepers' do you get? 

I went to cheshire the other day and from 300 or so photos I managed to get 6-7 that were really good.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

94Luke said:


> nice pics, that last one is a peach!


no no my friend a BEACH


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

cheers for the comments guys



Mike V said:


> One question for you,  If you take 288 pictures how many 'keepers' do you get?


so far ive found 14 i like, probably get about 20 in total


----------



## brad mole (Sep 19, 2008)

lovely pics there mate


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Very nice pics 

don't know why but I'm drawn towards no3


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

cheers guys



mteam said:


> don't know why but I'm drawn towards no3


i am too but everyone else hates it lol


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

All of them were good shots :thumb:


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks for the comment


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Great photos, You have come a long way John 
Well done.
PS: The site looks ace:thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

like the shell 

shore is a bit too contrasted

grass as someone said needs a focal point ( also maybe higher aperture?)

like the seascape one, sky towards the sun looks kinda zoom blurred in, unless it's my eyes going funny 

drew


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

i think no. 3 gives a sense that something is hiding in the long grass so you have to go in and have a look... thats how it makes me feel anyway !

no.4 is my favourite but i'm a sucker for landscape / beach / sunset type pics anyway. The only thing i like better is a pier, you know the old rickety type ones on lake sides !?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

1) You haven't quite nailed a balanced exposure or the white balance.

2) Just seems plain boring to me.

3) Doesn't seem to have a specific point of interest or focus.

4) I don't know how heavily you've cropped it but if you could get more of the right hand side of the mountain in and give it a bit more mood and atmosphere in post production, then it would make a lovely large canvas print.


----------

